# The girl in the gym.



## Josh30013 (Apr 14, 2012)

So ive been going after a lil hotie at the gym as everyone knows by now. She added me on fb and like alot of my status's from months ago. But she was always with someone in the gym as she is a personal trainer. So i was planing to talk to her then all of sudden her grandmother passed. And i havent seen her in ages. So today was her birthday so i posted on her fb wall Happy Birthday even though we havent spoke yet. She liked 1 min later and then said posted on my wall thank you! I'm usually in the gym to workout, not socialize  haha... i fallowed with say Yeah i seen that you take your training seriously as so do i so i try not to get in the way.  <<<< like a loser.... so i hope i did not lame out or anything. but maybe that will spark the convo next time at the gym.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh bro U should Say well Maybe some time we can Train together? Leave it open let her come to you. If shes intrested she will show it. Remember If her Grandma just past she may be distracted still.


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ya... Maybe she can show you some new things you can incorporate into your routine. Ask her for suggestions and what not...


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah should i still go up and talk to her after she said she doesnt socialize in the gym?


----------



## Hurt (Apr 14, 2012)

She's very vulnerable right now, steer clear unless you want to have sex too quickly and ruin your shot at true romance


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 15, 2012)

Okey yeah thats probally what i will do. feel it out a lil bit.


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 15, 2012)

If else fails hide behind the bushes by her car and wait for her to come out of the gym, strike the back of her head with a blunt object and drag her liveless body into the darkness and have ur way. Dont forget to remove the pituitary and mail it to zeek before u dispose of the body


----------



## Zeek (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't give josh any ideas!!

 seriously Josh if you do come across any corpses by chance plz do grab that pituitary for me!




Lulu66 said:


> If else fails hide behind the bushes by her car and wait for her to come out of the gym, strike the back of her head with a blunt object and drag her liveless body into the darkness and have ur way. Dont forget to remove the pituitary and mail it to zeek before u dispose of the body


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 15, 2012)

Smilee21 said:


> Ya... Maybe she can show you some new things you can incorporate into your routine. Ask her for suggestions and what not...



okay now Im curious. Is this what females do to guys for the same reason? I get asked those type of questions by females all the time thinkin they just want some ideas


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> okay now Im curious. Is this what females do to guys for the same reason? I get asked those type of questions by females all the time thinkin they just want some ideas



Nah bro they want the weiner.  I get asked all the time too, and I'm dead sexy so I know they just want the weiner.


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> okay now Im curious. Is this what females do to guys for the same reason? I get asked those type of questions by females all the time thinkin they just want some ideas



Um...lol 
I get approached by females when I am training in the free weight area wanting me to work out with them bc they see the way my body has been transforming. 

When i am curious about what other types of exercises I can do to improve
My results (I ask someone who has a well defined body). Doesn't necessariliy mean I want the Weiner. Just means I dig their body comp.


----------



## Smilee21 (Apr 15, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Nah bro they want the weiner.  I get asked all the time too, and I'm dead sexy so I know they just want the weiner.



Lol... Well AA that might be very true in your case.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 15, 2012)

I would give you some "tips" smilee


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 15, 2012)

If I seen AA in the gym I would ask him for some training help....does that mean I want his weiner? Yes it does!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 15, 2012)

I want everyone's weiner. True story.

Give it time. I don't like to shit where I eat though. Relationships that start in the gym can cause alot of drama.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> If I seen AA in the gym I would ask him for some training help....does that mean I want his weiner? Yes it does!



Oh hai there!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

you need to start talking to her more.  and you got to look her in the eyes and feel her out.  whenever im with or trying to get with a new girl you should be able to tell if you got it in the bag by conversation you have, the way she looks at you, etc etc.


i know you really like her and want more than to hit the sheets but in the start i see primal attraction a big thing.  most of the girls i dated started out as jus sex.  things just kept on path and developed.  

gym and women are a bit tricky, go slow and dont do anything to drastic.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2012)

don't become annoying though, I know I can not stand to be bothered at the gym. If a hot guy approached me and I was interested...I will still make it quick!


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 16, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> don't become annoying though, I know I can not stand to be bothered at the gym. If a hot guy approached me and I was interested...I will still make it quick!



Well said.  She writes u on FB dude, send her a message on there and break the fucking ice!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Well said.  She writes u on FB dude, send her a message on there and break the fucking ice!



Agreed!! Do it now!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Well said.  She writes u on FB dude, send her a message on there and break the fucking ice!




THIS, do or die


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 19, 2014)

Sometimes my wang hangs just right and girls at the gym can't help themselves but to feel an instant curiosity. It's the nail


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 19, 2014)

In the coffin every time.


----------



## bvs (Aug 19, 2014)

Tell her you have this unique cardio routine that requires two people wink wink


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2014)

Jenner said:


> don't become annoying though, I know I can not stand to be bothered at the gym. If a hot guy approached me and I was interested...I will still make it quick!



I would say something completely stupid and leave you wondering "What did that ass just say to me?"


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 19, 2014)

Bringing this one back from the dead huh?  

I saw some names I haven't seen in a long time in this thread.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead huh?
> 
> I saw some names I haven't seen in a long time in this thread.


Wow this thread is old! duh, some days I just don't pay attention to detail..lmao


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 19, 2014)

funny thing is, he's now dating her.  at least i think he still is.  i'll have to check FB but i know it all worked out for the dude.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2014)

People that train seriously don't socialize in the gym.  Unless someone is asking me for a spot and I'm free to do so at the moment, then don't talk to me. I don't have the time. She already said she doesn't socialize in the gym so don't approach her in the gym. It would probably be the biggest mistake you'll make with her. Message her on FB, maybe get her number or E MAIL from there. 
Or bump in to her outside the gym, after her workout, when she may slow down to give you the time of day,not before she goes in to train.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2014)

Damn  I didn't even look at the dates on this thread, w h y am I even responding to it.  Dudes probably still trying to catch her though


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 19, 2014)

haha jaxny... i saw posted thread and went right to it too.. fauk


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Damn  I didn't even look at the dates on this thread, w h y am I even responding to it.  Dudes probably still trying to catch her though


 Hey don't feel alone bro.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like it was hrsecck who dusted off this thread yesterday.


----------



## speech (Aug 21, 2014)

I remember being a virgin


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 22, 2014)

Find her weaknesses. Adapt and play to them. Use the Gm if need be...this is warfare dammit. You can fuuk her. Its not a question of if, its when. She said she doesn't socialize in the gym. Now man up and just text her or send her and old fashioned love note on FB


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 22, 2014)

Pics of said chick in yoga pants....


----------

